# Psalm 35



## jaybird0827 (Sep 12, 2006)

_A Psalm_ of David.



> In this psalm, (1.) David, as a type of Christ, complains of the cruelty of his enemies, in striving with him, in persecuting him, in seeking his ruin, and in reproaching, contemning, deriding, and triumphing over him, ver. 1, 3-4, 7, 11, 15-16, 20-21, 25-26. (2.) He pleads his own innocency, that he had never given them any provocation; but, amidst their abuse of him, had earnestly and affectionately studied to promote their welfare, ver. 7, 9, 12-14. (3.) He supplicates that God would espouse his cause, protect, deliver, and comfort his soul, defeat the designs, and disappoint the expectations of his enemies; and that he would countenance and encourage his friends, ver. 1-2, 4, 17, 22-27. (4.) He predicts the destruction of his enemies, and the abounding of his own comfort; and in the views hereof, resolves to thank and praise the Lord, ver. 4-10, 18, 28.
> 
> While I sing, let me, with grief and shame, call to mind the infernal opposition, I and others have made to our all -compassionate Redeemer. Let me beware of exposing myself to that vengeance, which is laid up in store for his incorrigible enemies. Let me never avenge myself on my injurious neighbours: But amidst all attacks from hell or earth, or from my own corrupt heart, let me commit all my concerns to him who judgeth righteously, that he may bring them to pass.
> [align=center]John Brown of Haddington[/align]





Psalm 35:1-8

Tune: Elgin - attached

1 Plead, Lord, with those that plead; and fight
with those that fight with me.
2 Of shield and buckler take thou hold,
stand up mine help to be.

3 Draw also out the spear, and do
against them stop the way
That me pursue: unto my soul,
I'm thy salvation, say.

4 Let them confounded be and sham'd
that for my soul have sought:
Who plot my hurt turn'd back be they,
and to confusion brought.

5 Let them be like unto the chaff
that flies before the wind;
And let the angel of the Lord
pursue them hard behind.

6 With darkness cover thou their way,
and let it slipp'ry prove;
And let the angel of the Lord
pursue them from above.

7 For without cause have they for me
their net hid in a pit,
They also have without a cause
for my soul digged it.

8 Let ruin seize him unawares;
his net he hid withal
Himself let catch; and in the same
destruction let him fall.

-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_

[Edited on 9-13-2006 by jaybird0827]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Psalm 35:9-16*



Psalm 35:9-16

Tune: Culross - attached

9 My soul in God shall joy; and glad
in his salvation be:
10 And all my bones shall say, O Lord,
who is like unto thee,

Which dost the poor set free from him
that is for him too strong;
The poor and needy from the man
that spoils and does him wrong?

11 False witnesses rose; to my charge
things I not knew they laid.
12 They, to the spoiling of my soul,
me ill for good repaid.

13 But as for me, when they were sick,
in sackcloth sad I mourn'd:
My humbled soul did fast, my pray'r
into my bosom turn'd.

14 Myself I did behave as he
had been my friend or brother;
I heavily bow'd down, as one
that mourneth for his mother.

15 But in my trouble they rejoic'd,
gath'ring themselves together;
Yea, abjects vile together did
themselves against me gather:

I knew it not; they did me tear,
and quiet would not be.
16 With mocking hypocrites, at feasts
they gnash'd their teeth at me.

-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Psalm 35:17-22*



Psalm 35:17-22

Tune: Evan - attached

17 How long, Lord, look'st thou on? from those
destructions they intend
Rescue my soul, from lions young
my darling do defend.

18 I will give thanks to thee, O Lord,
within th' assembly great;
And where much people gather'd are
thy praises forth will set.

19 Let not my wrongful enemies
proudly rejoice o'er me;
Nor who me hate without a cause,
let them wink with the eye.

20 For peace they do not speak at all;
but crafty plots prepare
Against all those within the land
that meek and quiet are.

21 With mouths set wide, they 'gainst me said,
Ha, ha! our eye doth see.
22 Lord, thou hast seen, hold not thy peace;
Lord, be not far from me.

-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_

[Edited on 9-13-2006 by jaybird0827]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Psalm 35:23-28*



Psalm 35:23-28

Tune: Hermon - attached

23 Stir up thyself; wake, that thou may'st
judgment to me afford,
Ev'n to my cause, O thou that art
my only God and Lord.

24 O Lord my God, do thou me judge
after thy righteousness;
And let them not their joy 'gainst me
triumphantly express:

25 Nor let them say within their hearts,
Ah, we would have it thus;
Nor suffer them to say, that he
is swallow'd up by us.

26 Sham'd and confounded be they all
that at my hurt are glad;
Let those against me that do boast
with shame and scorn be clad.

27 Let them that love my righteous cause
be glad, shout, and not cease
To say, The Lord be magnify'd,
who loves his servant's peace.

28 Thy righteousness shall also be
declared by my tongue;
The praises that belong to thee
speak shall it all day long.


-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------

